

Omelette: Simple Autocompletion Helper for Node.js - fatiherikli
https://github.com/f/omelette?gif

======
klancaster
Ok - nice functionality, but why is it called Omellete exactly? Am I the only
one that is getting tired of projects whose names mean nothing? Cucumber
anyone?

~~~
fka
It's just a name. I'm not good at finding cool names for projects. :( And
"complete" is reserved in NPM. Nightly name. :)

~~~
jwoah12
I thought it might've been because omelette is a pain in the ass to spell. In
fact I could've used an auto-complete when typing this comment.

~~~
arscan
Hah, I like that concept. If the author is interested in renaming, there are a
lot of ones here that would make good names for this project:
<http://oxforddictionaries.com/words/common-misspellings>

Though its probably a bit too late for that now ;-)

~~~
mlader
How about dyslexia? :)

------
odysseas
The use of the animated gif as part of the github readme seems quite ingenious
to me. I don't think I have seen that idea in other github repos. And for a
project like this its the perfect introduction. I wonder what tool did he use
for this.

~~~
fka
Quicktime Screen Recording and Mov to Gif online converter.

~~~
odysseas
Which online converter did you use? What I like is that your animated gif
ended up being quite small (15 sec => 600KB) enough so as you don't feel bad
including it in your repo.

~~~
fka
I used <http://image.online-convert.com/convert-to-gif>

~~~
odysseas
Perfect, You now have copycats: <https://github.com/ogt/boxchareditor>

~~~
fka
That seems beautiful! :)

------
xoail
Sorry to be so naive but what is this meant for? As in where all could I use
this?

~~~
yebyen
Anywhere you are accepting command line arguments. You might not know about
bash-completion even if you are a basic shell user; I know in Debian, it's
necessary to install the package "bash-completion" and un-comment a few lines
in /etc/bash.bashrc to enable it.

Basic bash completion looks for files in the filesystem. The bash-completion
package provides hints so that you can auto-complete semantically, for example

    
    
      $ apt-get up<tab><tab>
      update   upgrade
    
      $ apt-get install bash<tab><tab>
      bash             bash-builtins    bashburn
      bash-completion  bashdb           bash-doc
      bash-static

~~~
xoail
Ah I get it. Thanks. I barely touch these stuff... hence not aware of it.
Thanks for the insight.

------
fka
You can reach NPM page from <https://npmjs.org/package/omelette>

------
import
looks good! keep up your good work.

------
thromba
fantastic work!

~~~
fka
thank you! please contribute!

------
adem
awesome :)

------
ismailbaskin
good job

